# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  xyzprinting Da Vinci Mini W+ using cura 4.8 in linux (Ubuntu 18.04) no usb connection

## rollinator

Hi all,

I am quite new in 3D Printing so I recently bought a 3D-Printer ready to use a xyz printing Da Vinci Mini W+ .
Printing while using the original software is working very well.
Now I intend to use cura 4.80 for slicing and directly sending it to the printer via USB
according to this short article:
https://www.xyzprinting.com/en-US/ne...ting-with-cura

This works quite good when cura runs on Windows10 but the machine I'd like to deploy for doing all the printing stuff runs a Linux Ubuntu 18.04
I connected it via regular USB and the printer serial port seems to be /dev/ttyACM0
unfortunately the USB connection to the printer seems not to be working on the linux machine. After having sliced, cura only offers a button "save to file".

Are there any suggestion to solve the USB connection issue?
Is there a workaround like slicing, saving to file and then sending this file to the printer in a different way?


Best Regards

DUT

----------

